# What Was the Last Snack You Had?



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2019)

I realize we can snack on just about anything.  I like to have a snack each day but don't always.

My last snack was Orville Redenbacher's* Kettle Corn (popcorn!)*-kind of a sweetish taste to it...not bad.

What was your last snack?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2019)

Chocolate bar.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Chocolate bar.


Yum!  I could go for a Butterfinger!


----------



## toffee (Jul 30, 2019)

cheese tomatoe sarnie== few crisps...


----------



## twinkles (Jul 30, 2019)

cheese crackers


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2019)

I had a small fun size Milky Way mid afternoon...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I had a small fun size Milky Way mid afternoon...


You and Ken got me thinkin' Chocolate!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2019)

Go for it Ruthanne... chocolate is good for you...

Chocolate is made from Cocoa , cocoa is a bean..beans are vegetables... , don't deny yourself vegetables...


----------



## Liberty (Jul 30, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Go for it Ruthanne... chocolate is good for you...
> 
> Chocolate is made from Cocoa , cocoa is a bean..beans are vegetables... , don't deny yourself vegetables...


Funny hollydolly...yeah, I too think Chocolate is one of the "4 major food groups".  My last snack was last night...make my own low carb chocolate snacks consisting of:

 Unsweetened chocolate, peanut butter, natural low carb sweetner, coconut (unsweetened), rice krispies, dried cranberries and almond meal.  Drop them by rounded spoonfuls onto a piece of foil, freeze them for 15 minute or so, then pop them in a zip lock bag and keep in the fridge.  They are my fav snack!  Enjoy, you'all!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 30, 2019)

About 10 fresh Washington cherries.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 30, 2019)

I just came home from running some errands.  Grabbed a handful of dried banana chips before I sat down.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> About 10 fresh Washington cherries.



Yes, the sale is on!   A got a bag yesterday too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Yes, the sale is on!   A got a bag yesterday too.


Going shopping tomorrow.  I hope they have some there!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 30, 2019)

A hard boiled egg...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 30, 2019)

4 chocolate Hershey Kisses


----------



## Gemma (Jul 30, 2019)

A fresh juicy peach.


----------



## Lara (Jul 30, 2019)

raw carrot sticks dipped in Mediterranean Hummus


----------



## 1955er (Jul 30, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I realize we can snack on just about anything.  I like to have a snack each day but don't always.
> 
> My last snack was Orville Redenbacher's* Kettle Corn (popcorn!)*-kind of a sweetish taste to it...not bad.
> 
> What was your last snack?


Kit Kat.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2019)

These Asian rice crackers. Love 'em!


----------



## 1955er (Jul 30, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> These Asian rice crackers. Love 'em!


Fancy !


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2019)

Pop Corners. They are like a cross between a rice cake and a nacho chip. I really like them and usually get them at Job Lots where they are only $1.79 for a 5 oz. bag. They come in 7 flavor varieties, but I usually just get the White Cheddar or Jalapeno Cheddar, depending on what is available. Here is more info on them:

https://www.popcorners.com/pop-corners


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2019)

debodun said:


> Pop Corners. They are like a cross between a rice cake and a nacho chip. I really like them and usually get them at Job Lots where they are only $1.79 for a 5 oz. bag. They come in 7 flavor varieties, but I usually just get the White Cheddar or Jalapeno Cheddar, depending on what is available. Here is more info on them:
> 
> https://www.popcorners.com/pop-corners


I love the white cheddar variety of most stuff!


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 31, 2019)

Ginger snaps,


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 1, 2019)

regular popcorn


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2019)

A bowl of blueberries with whipped cream.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2019)

One of these...


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2019)

In the U.S., we sometimes call these "drumsticks".


----------



## drifter (Aug 1, 2019)

Watermelon. It was cold, dark red, it got a splash of salt 
And was so sweet and delicous.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2019)

drifter said:


> Watermelon. It was cold, dark red, it got a splash of salt
> And was so sweet and delicous.


I love watermelon with a little salt. But I can't eat a lot of melon.


----------



## Trade (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2019)

A Colorado peach.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 4, 2019)

I just had blueberries and nonfat greek yogurt.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2019)

Trade said:


> View attachment 73677


How did I know? LOL. My mother used to eat them sprinkled with a bit of vinegar, some thin onion slices and Saltines. I used to, as well.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2019)

Homemade hummus and plain crackers. Actually, was brunch.


----------



## jujube (Aug 4, 2019)

I just had a big piece of really good watermelon.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Lc jones (Aug 4, 2019)

A vanilla cupcake with chocolate frosting! I splurged today...


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

I could get into some of that Aunt Bea. To bad nuts are so caloric. They are good sources of fiber and protein. omega-6 and omega-3 fats, magnesium and vitamin E.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 4, 2019)

debodun said:


> I could get into some of that Aunt Bea. To bad nuts are so caloric. They are good sources of fiber and protein. omega-6 and omega-3 fats, magnesium and vitamin E.


Everything that I enjoy is caloric! 

A couple of tablespoons satisfy my hunger without impacting my blood sugar.  

A container like the one pictured, from Aldi, lasts me about a month.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> A container like the one pictured, from Aldi, lasts me about a month.



Lucky you and your will power. That would last me about an hour. LOL. Like chips - I just can't have a few.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 4, 2019)

Nothing.  Still hunting for the snack that will satisfy my craving.

Bought New York Style cheescake.

It was awful.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 4, 2019)

debodun said:


> Lucky you and your will power. That would last me about an hour. LOL. Like chips - I just can't have a few.


If you limit yourself to one container a month it should even out!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 15, 2019)

Chinese hard noodles.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 15, 2019)

Hagen Daz diary free chocolate truffle ice cream .


----------



## Pappy (Aug 15, 2019)

A mini Milky Way....make that two.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

toasted pitta bread finger  dipped in Taramasalata


----------



## toffee (Aug 15, 2019)

bag of crisps - coke --


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

glazed donut


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 15, 2019)

A piece of cake

...it was easy


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2019)

An orange.


----------



## Chasift (Aug 16, 2019)

Peaches and cottage cheese.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2019)

2 chocolate covered biscuits ( cookies to you)


----------



## Llynn (Aug 16, 2019)

Fresh blueberries right off the bushes


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2019)

Breyer's Natural Vanilla ice cream.


----------

